# Looking for a good versatile case which can be modded well.



## Collossal (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm looking for a case that can be modded well. Things such as,
-I want to be able to put a fan at the front of the case.
- 1 120mm fan on the front and 1-2 120mm fans on the back. 
-Enough space to fit a ATX motherboard. If not, a micro-atx will do.
-Is not a completely enclosed case. Meaning that it isnt cased in full metal so there are an increased amount of air holes.. If you know what I mean.

If you can tell me the price of the case that would be most appreciated.


Also, on a side note, what are some good ways to cool a Nvidia GTX 660 OC?
Like how many fans would I need and where would I need to put them on my computer? And how big should they be?

This one looked particular good. Note that price isn't really an issue.
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF 912 RC-912-KKN1 Black SECC/ ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case|

On a side note. If a case can fit ATX motherboards, can they fit micro-ATX motherboards?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Check out the case reviews on YouTube, there are many of them and they give you a good look inside the cases from all angles, which static pictures don't usually do.

Check the specifications of the case you are considering for specifics but generally a case of a larger form factor can also be use for smaller form factor motherboards. The HAF 912, for example, can be used with Micro ATX or ATX motherboards.


----------



## Collossal (Dec 1, 2012)

MPR said:


> Check out the case reviews on YouTube, there are many of them and they give you a good look inside the cases from all angles, which static pictures don't usually do.
> 
> Check the specifications of the case you are considering for specifics but generally a case of a larger form factor can also be use for smaller form factor motherboards. The HAF 912, for example, can be used with Micro ATX or ATX motherboards.


Cheers


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

I dig the cooler master cm 690 II series. Excellent ventilation and cable management is superb. Most you can also take out the HDD rack (holds 4 drives) still leaving you with 2 HDD bays.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The case you listed is a well made unit, will accept ATX Mobo's and comes with 120mm fans in front and rear.
I'm not certain why you want/need "air holes" or to "mod" a case.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Also regarding the GTX 660, if you haven't already bought one, ASUS GPUs have really good cooling and the over clocking/tweaking utility that allows you to set up the fans as to how fast they spin and at what temp the RPM increases


----------



## swbubbles123 (Dec 18, 2012)

I would choose the antec lanboy air as it is completely modular and cools great!


----------



## Collossal (Dec 1, 2012)

Coolermaster HAF series is one of the best cases for the price, in my opinion. Go for a 922.

woops. totally forgot this was my thread!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

corsair 600T is a very good case. Extremely well designed for cable management is claimed to be mid tower but is slightly bigger, will fit micro atx and atx but it is possible to put eatx boards in if you don't mind loosing a couple of grommits for the cable management.

It can also have the top fan removed for fitting a corsair h100 water cooling system with push pull configuration.

Only downside is it comes with no instructions on how to connect the fan controller although there is a video on youtube which shows you how to do it.

The case is very spacious inside and will fit big air coolers like the noctua dh-14 which is what I have in mine.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You wont need any extra cooling for asus 660 I have the 670 as the cards cooling does a great job.


----------

